

The Tuesday Birthday Problem - bumbledraven
http://alexbellos.com/?p=725

======
rhettinger
Python 2.6.4 (r264:75821M, Oct 27 2009, 19:48:32)

    
    
      >>> from itertools import product
      >>> twokids = product('B G'.split(), 'M Tu W Th Fr St Sn'.split(), repeat=2)
      >>> boytues = [t for t in twokids if t[:2]==('B', 'Tu') or t[2:]==('B', 'Tu')]
      >>> twoboys = [t for t in boytues if t[0] == t[2] == 'B']
      >>> len(twoboys)
      13
      >>> len(boytues)
      27

------
bumbledraven
For further discussion by Stanford's Keith Devlin, see
<http://www.maa.org/devlin/devlin_04_10.html>

Author John Allen Paulos nicely clarifies the intuition behind the solution
here: <http://twitter.com/JohnAllenPaulos/status/11699672607>

